# A couple J-Cars to get the Gulf treatment



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

In my Gulf 934 thread:

tjd241 said: "I've NEVER been a fan of the Ford J-Car, but even the lowly J would look good in Gulf. What sayest thou Mic?? tjd"


To which I responded: "A J-Car would look Awesome. Anyone have a spare?

I really think any car would look good."

jph49 then said: "I have a couple. One has been painted an odd combination of colors. One is unpainted. I'd be willing to part with one to see it painted nicely."

Then I said in a PM: Great, I'm sure I could find something to trade you for it, or if you want you can send me both and I'll paint and decal them and send you one and keep one for myself.

Well here they are:










I have to strip them. I usualy use Pinesol for stripping JLs. I never stripped an Aurora. Will Pinesol work on them without ruining the resin or should I use something else like ****-n-Span as I believe ParkRNDL does.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

As most folks will recognize, these are both factory colors. I made a mistake thinking that a mysterously painted body I took in trade was a J car. Under the "odd combination of colors" was a Chaparral. Oops.

Patrick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Would you rather I try and find some junkers? These are very pretty. I really hate the idea of doing these.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Would you rather I try and find some junkers? These are very pretty. I really hate the idea of doing these.


It's your call. I've had these laying around for years and haven't done anything with them. Whatever you want to do is fine with me.

Patrick

I was looking forward to seeing them in Gulf colors.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

As soon as I get a response about the stripping, I'll get started then.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Will be back to check this thread out later on...Gulf...nice idea. The Ford J car looks Fantastic done up. It just looks odd all junked up with a paint job from some kid back in the 60s...

I use Pine Sol for my AFX cars with nothing but good results..........Have not stripped a t-jet body yet...yet...good luck!

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gulf would be sweet for sure, but I really like them as they are! I can help look for some that need new paint? (hint hint)


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I use rubbing alcohol on JLs. Soak for an hour or so and everything will rinse right off. It will also work on original Aurora but you'll need to soak it longer, usually overnight, and do a little scrubbing with a toothbrush. Alcohol also works well with old Tyco paint.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*MAYHEM* said:


> I use rubbing alcohol on JLs. Soak for an hour or so and everything will rinse right off.


Have you tried this on one of the first version JL pullbacks in pink? If I could have done pink JL bods in an hour, i would have saved so much time.  rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Try painting a J car in the actual colors of the one that tested at Lemans. White with the dark navy blue flat hood and the number 1. Pattos has the decals. Everyone loves historically correct cars. Do a white one this way and do one of the florescent green ones in Gulf colors 

Roger Corrie


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*In this one the force is strong it is.*

Mic... I am not your faaather, but use the force Mic... use the force. :devil: nd


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I dont have any pink ones but it has worked like magic on every other JL I've used it on.

I've gotten to the point that any body I'm stripping I put in alcohol first. Pull it in an hour and see what happens. if that doesn't do it leave it overnight. If the paint is coming off I'll keep working it that way. If it doesn't seem to have an effect, Easy Off.


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

91 percent isopropyl works for many applications.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> Will Pinesol work on them without ruining the resin or should I use something else like ****-n-Span as I believe ParkRNDL does.


**** N Span won't do it... for some reason, it'll take off all hobby-type paint and leave the factory Aurora paint untouched. I never tried to strip off Aurora's paint before...

FWIW, I think you should go ahead and do 'em. Original Aurora J cars are cheap and pretty easy to find.

--rick


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Yikes!!!*

i want the red and yellow J car!!  i have repainted J car i can contribute!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I took the windshield out and dropped the orange one in Pinesol tonight. I hope it works.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, the car has soaked for about 24 hours and the paint is just beginning to loosen. The car seems to be fine so I am going to let it soak for another day.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes !*

Go Gulf Go ! :devil:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The orange one is a perfect start if I could strip it clean.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This is the best I can seem to do as far as stripping the original paint off the orange one. It will get painted this week.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Looking pretty nekkid...*

Perhaps some selective spot cleaning with brake fluid and an artist brush? I have used this in the past in certain situations on some JL bodies where the last few bits just wouldn't seem to come off. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*From the Model Murdering arsenal*

Ok guys I'll fess up.

For factory LACQUER removal use Napa Klean Eazy # 6383, automotive surface cleaner. AKA wax and grease remover, generically

Put it on a Q-tip and start rubbing, takes a few seconds to start working. Use more strokes vs excessive pressure then watch the magic. Use a double ended, round, hard wood toothpick to dig out the crannies. Change the toothpick frequently as they wear pretty quick. Sometimes a soft, old, nylon toothbrush helps with bigger areas

Use it on all my old Aurora bods. I just rub all the graphics off in a few minutes and then wash with soapy, water and my trusty toothbrush. Works first time every time!

Stripes, masks, meat balls it doesnt matter. 

Dunno if it comes in less than gallon quantities!? Perhaps a your friendly neighborhood body man will pour you off a pint.

As with all spot removers the disclaimer goes like this, "Test a small, inconspicuos area first." LOL


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Finally top coated one of them.*

I finally got around to top coating one of the J-cars. I've been building cars for an eight race 1/43rd proxy, the Slot Car King II Proxy this is the second year. I finished kinda far down last year so I had to put extra time into my cars this year. I've also been messing with my SCX Compact 1/43rd Nascars.



















Here's a picture of the J-Car.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the "J" cars, I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bump........anything yet Micyou?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hopefully this weekend. I'm not very motivated these days. It will happen though. Probably this weekend.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> Hopefully this weekend. I'm not very motivated these days.


Yeah, know what you mean. Can't seem to get into the swing of customizing anything. Maybe when it cools down some.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Same here guys! Sorta pickin and pokin myself. Dunno what the deal is. Tons of other stuff to do I rekon.

Not getting much of that done either... snicker


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thin its the heat. I have central air upstairs and if I open the basement door the finished part of the basement gets pretty cool, but my track is in the part where the furnace is and the furnace runs for hot water and that side of the basement is very hot.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I will probably finish this one up tonight into tomorrow


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mike,

Look how nicely this one cleaned up with lighter fluid.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man, the new Gulf J is going to be hot! :thumbsup:

(cool lighterfluid trick!)


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*WIP Update*

Working while I'm posting.










The windshield I have for this car is green, should I blacken it?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I vote yes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its coming along. I'll let the decals dry overnight and start clear coating with Future tomorrow.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Black windsheild would look great.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Now "This"...*

... is a J-Car I can get behind. Ya done good Mic (real good). :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The Gulf colors take this right outta the pale "toy-ish" category and onto a whole different level. I like this one. nd


hmmm... wonder how a Gulf Chaparral would look? :devil:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The windshield has been painted black and the car has been dipped twice. I'll finish it tomorrow. 

Gotta cut the grass today and I'm going to the school bus race and demolition derby tonight.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Damn that looks good. Nice job.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*dang mike*

thats pretty unbeleivable. too bad you didnt take a before shot

the body i sent mike (in trade for the red one at the top of the thread) was painted crusty black or dark green. the body was solid but the paint job was very amature. i am amazed how well it cleaned up

mike k


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

dddddddddddddaaaaaaaammmmmmnnnnnnnnn nice paint job Mike


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

#30 never looked so good! The detail on this car is fantastic front and rear. Love it!

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Aurora should have made them just like that!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Mic - nice paint job! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

mking said:


> thats pretty unbeleivable. too bad you didnt take a before shot
> 
> the body i sent mike (in trade for the red one at the top of the thread) was painted crusty black or dark green. the body was solid but the paint job was very amature. i am amazed how well it cleaned up
> 
> mike k


Mike,

That was the yellow one with the crusty stuff all over it. I am going to start tackling the black one today.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here it is on a chassis, pretty much complete. I still have to dip it one or two more times then its off to jph49, the original body doner.




























The front is as low as I can get it. It looks like there's room to lower the back, but then the bottom edgr of the car will be lower in the back.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

That does look great, Mike. I look forward to seeing it up close! Thanks for all the work.

Patrick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's the painted black one that I stripped today.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here it is after 6 hours in Pinesol and some toothbrushing. Its the one on the right with no windshield.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> Here it is on a chassis, pretty much complete. I still have to dip it one or two more times then its off to jph49, the original body doner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Mike that looks even better all mounted up now! Yeah baby!

Bob...zilla


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

micyou03 said:


> Its coming along. I'll let the decals dry overnight and start clear coating with Future tomorrow.


If they came for Aurora like that, I am sure they would have sold quite a few. It looks great! If I buy one will you paint it for me?


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Great job Mic. By far the best looking J car I've ever seen.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

That came out great.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Lucky bastard. Oh, well. I guess I'll just have to paint one.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. I think my next one is going to be a T-jet Chaparral.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I think my next one is going to be a T-jet Chaparral.



Do you need one? I have one that is hidden under globs of black and yellow paint?   

Patrick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I should have another JL one in a few days. Thanks.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Especially sitting on the chassis. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

The Gulf J-car arrived today. It looks better than the pictures! Mike does excellent work.

Patrick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Pat, and thanks for the bodies.

I painted mine this past weekend. It should be done by the end of the weekend.


----------

